# Several free patterns to knit



## lefthandedrn (Jan 21, 2013)

http://newtons.startlogic.com/Free_patterns.html


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Some really good ones here, thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thank you for posting.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you lefthandedrn..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are beautiful, thanks for the link.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks. The photos make it easy to decide if you want to click through!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bookmarked - you always find the most interesting links - thanks for sharing


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Some cute shawls. Thanks.


----------



## jazzsma (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you !


----------



## Hiho (May 12, 2014)

Thank you lefthandern for that link. Found a pattern I really like. Next project to start.


----------



## higgybella (Feb 20, 2013)

I LOVE the way the patterns (at least for the red cropped cardigan) are written out- it is so easy to follow!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you for this link...i especially like the cardi on the botton row....i wish more patterns were written this way...
julie


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks....bought some of their yarn at Stitches South East...now I know what to do with it


lefthandedrn said:


> http://newtons.startlogic.com/Free_patterns.html


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, definitely bookmarked a couple.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice Link, thank you.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Mmm! Lovely! Saved some really nice ones, thank you.


----------



## DesertMaiden60 (Mar 14, 2014)

thank u for this the few patterns i looked at were easy to follow


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou.


----------

